# New Cover Art: Deathwatch by Steve Parker



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Found this gem on Steve Parker's blog a few minutes ago,










Absolutely epic! :biggrin:


LotN


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

After rynns world im keen. Bring it. Just hope he goes for some more exciting/different chapters than IF, Ultras, DA and SW, theres 993 other chapters out there.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

He has done two short stories about the same characters, its a group of six Deathwatch marines, one of whom is a Dreadnought. The group consists of a Death Spectre, Ultramarine, Imperial Fist, Raven Guard, Exorcist and Lamenter.


LotN


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

they were actually pretty good short stories


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Awesome, can't wait for this. I've enjoyed the short stories, can't wait to see what he does with a whole novel. Whilst _Rynn's World_ wasn't brilliant, the action was enjoyable and it did have a few redeeming features. I can't quite remember as to what else he's written, I believe he's responsible for at least one Imperial Guard book.


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

So psyched about this. Headhunted was pretty good, haven't read Exhumed yet. Gunheads was a true pleasure though. Shame we have to wait until next April....


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

This book really interests me.
First because of the Deathwatch, and because of Steve Parker who made us a awesome Rynn World.

I read that there was a short story about the sames characters?
Can you give the title please, thx.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Alhom said:


> This book really interests me.
> First because of the Deathwatch, and because of Steve Parker who made us a awesome Rynn World.
> 
> I read that there was a short story about the sames characters?
> Can you give the title please, thx.


There are two short stories about Talon Squad. _Headhunted_ and _Exhumed_.


LotN


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

Very kind, thank you.
I'll buy them.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Just read Exhumed. Very good read. I like Librarians, and the Inquisition, so it wouldn't been hard to go wrong. heh


----------

